# 1973 Continental...thoughts On This One ?



## Dale Alan (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a chance to buy this,pics are not the best . I have not owned a 1973 before so I was wondering what you guys think of it .The owner said it was original except for pedals,tubes,tires,and cables .Does that seem correct ? Fork may be bent from what I see in the pics,hoping that is just an optical illusion. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 19, 2016)

I did notice that the brake levers have the 1974 and later cable adjusters and the extension levers are '75 or later "flat top" versions, so they must have been replaced at some point in the past. Check the extension levers for date codes like this one dated 06-1976: 



 

Also check the date codes on the hubs. Aside from the newer brake levers and non-original pedals the rest seems to be there.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 19, 2016)

Here my 1973s original, added dual light, speedometer,rack,fenders and spokes beads


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 19, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> I did notice that the brake levers have the 1974 and later cable adjusters and the extension levers are '75 or later "flat top" versions, so they must have been replaced at some point in the past. Check the extension levers for date codes like this one dated 06-1976:
> 
> View attachment 297070
> 
> Also check the date codes on the hubs. Aside from the newer brake levers and non-original pedals the rest seems to be there.



Thanks,that is the type of info I am looking for . He is the second owner and was going on what the original owner had told him .If that seems to be the only issue I will buy it . I am sure I have proper pedals in my stash,once I figure out what is correct .I may have the brake levers also.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 19, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> Here my 1973s original, added dual light, speedometer,rack,fenders and spokes beads View attachment 297071



Very nice,now that I see yours I want this one even more. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 19, 2016)

Opaque Blue was offered in 74 also so if that one has the 74 brake levers there might be a chance it could be a 74 with a late 73 serial number. Any other changes between the 73 and 74?


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Opaque Blue was offered in 74 also so if that one has the 74 brake levers there might be a chance it could be a 74 with a late 73 serial number. Any other changes between the 73 and 74?




I was debating that it might be a '74 but the skewers are '73 and earlier so it depended on whether the brake levers or wheels were original, and since the handlebars and stem were also changed it seemed more likely the levers not being original. It also appears to have a '73 and earlier derailleur but I'd need to see a better pic of that to be sure.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 20, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I am sure I have proper pedals in my stash,once I figure out what is correct .I may have the brake levers also.




The correct pedals would be undated Atom 440s with 2" long Cibie TPP-11 amber reflectors.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 20, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> The correct pedals would be undated Atom 440s with 2" long Cibie TPP-11 amber reflectors.



 Thanks, I doubt I have any .I don't remember seeing any in my stash.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 20, 2016)

More pics,not that great though. Looks like November '73,I don't see a date on the brake levers. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Metacortex (Mar 21, 2016)

From these pics I now believe it is an early '74 model. In '74 Schwinn started using the Compe brake levers with built-in adjusters, and only the early '74 compe levers had the crosshatch knurled metal adjusters as shown in the pic. Another '74 sign is the "S" cap on the derailleur pivot bolt. One thing that was throwing me off was the skewers, as starting in '74 the skewers were changed to curved levers with black plastic covered wing type nuts. I'd be interested to know the hub dates as well as the date on the crank. If you remove the fork there should also be a date code on the steerer tube.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 22, 2016)

The hubs are dated 4-73 and 2-73,I have not torn it down yet to check the crank and fork . Interesting info,thanks.


----------



## momo608 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is something you might want. Opaque blue tape. Hard to find when you need it. I have been watching this for a while and have been wondering if the tape is faded or just poor photography. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-NOS...398500?hash=item2ee9e201a4:g:D3MAAOSw3KFWgGTJ

On another note. Does anyone know what the perforated tape was used on or is it just an accessory sold without any reason behind it. Mistakenly bought some and was wondering.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 22, 2016)

The perforated Hunt-Wilde tape was never used by Schwinn from the factory and only one version was ever listed in the parts catalog as an accessory, which was p/n 09 090 Black leather grain w/holes.


----------

